# The GT&E



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

It's take almost a year to finally get started. Had to wait for my daughter to move her things out of her bedroom and into her new apartment since she now has a full time job after 5 years in college (we are very happy    that she was able to fine a job in her field).

The 1st two modules are 6'Lx2'Wx3'H, the remain 4 modules will be 8'Lx2"wX3'.

Name: Gt&E
Era: 1955-1960
Radius: 24"
Flex Track Code 83 - 90 feet +/-
Turnouts - #6
DCC - Digitrax

Don't know if I will be able to get much done on it this week since I am on call which I really hate with a passion. :smilie_daumenneg:

Tom (Overthehill)


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a good start. Congratulations on getting your own room.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice bench work. :thumbsup:

Which scale you going with?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom,

Nice start to the benchwork. Went for clear pine, huh? Nice. The room itself looks super crips/clean, too.

One suggestion (that you perhaps have planned) ... think about adding a diagonal brace or gusset to the tops of those "1-by" legs ... a misplaced bump or toe kick might bend those legs inward without some top bracing.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tom, Looking great! I'll second TJ on the leg braces!:thumbsup: Great job pre drilling for bus lines, but........ your holes look really small??? It can be a real pain in the back side trying to run wire if the holes are to tight! Ask me how I know! Oh and I've found that a second set of holes comes in handy for building wiring and controls too.
I know Nag Nag Nag


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Things are not going according to plan


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

OverTheHill said:


> Things are not going according to plan


Oh dear - what's wrong?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Whats the problem???


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OverTheHill said:


> Things are not going according to plan


Uh oh ... but remember ... sometimes great things are created that way!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I have decided to hold off on the last module. I want to get the other ones joined together and level, once that is done I will have a better idea on how to proceed with the last module.

I did add bracing (as suggested .. thanks guys) to the legs today but other than that I haven't got much done due to being on call this week. but that is about to come to an end. 

Hope to be able to post some more pictures tomorrow night since I won't have to worry about the phone ringing off the wall.

Later
Tom


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OHHHHH....
Don't scare us like that...I'm thinking the worst...Bad health, injury, wife threw you out, Kid's moved back home (JackC's problem)!
Changing plans in the middle of it all thats normal!!!
You wouldn't be working on the model rail road if you didn't make some changes along the way!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

NIMT said:


> OHHHHH....
> Don't scare us like that...I'm thinking the worst...Bad health, injury, wife threw you out, Kid's moved back home (JackC's problem)!
> Changing plans in the middle of it all thats normal!!!
> You wouldn't be working on the model rail road if you didn't make some changes along the way!


If any of our Kids deceided to move back home  I would be the 1st one to move out...

Officially off call out as of 6:00 EST


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Changing plans in the middle of it all thats normal!!!
> You wouldn't be working on the model rail road if you didn't make some changes along the way!


HA Thanks for making me feel normal  I took that kink in the track and a major warp on a board and started making changes.
The best laid plans always get changed one way or another.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Did make some progress tonight. 4 of the 5 modules are completed and after moving each of them around several times I finally came up with the final location. Still have one more to build (7'x2') but I will have to make a trip to Menards or Home Depot and pick up another 1x4. I have enought 1x4 to build the frame but not enough to make the cross members. 

One other item I need to pick up is another 4'x8' sheet of extreded foam.

When laying down the extreded foam sheet do the ends need to fall on a cross member? 

Anthing special that needs to be done when joining two ends together?

Tom


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like your trucking right along!
Your just using foam, no ply? Then I would glue the joint together or have them lap on a cross member.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok guys ..need your opinion on this.

Which do you feel would look better and fits more into my era...

The Medusa Cement Company by Walthers or
Cement Work by Faller 

or is there another structure out there that would be better.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My vote would be for Medusa Cement Company, I think it will be on the modern side of your era but will work.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

My Wife suprised me with a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra  for my birthday today.

Better get moving and get the benchwork done.....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

:appl::smilie_daumenpos: Excellent gift! She's a keeper!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome gift :thumbsup: Nice to have a spouse that supports the hobby too . Mine actually loves trains.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Trying to upload some picutres (jpeg), but each time I get the following error message...Upload of file failed...Any ideas on what is going on. Never had this problem before.

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Double check your picture size and make sure its not to large.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

The picture is 4320 X 3240 - 2.94MB.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Too large! Resize them to 1024x 768 and they'll load right up. A free graphics utility that will do the task very well is IrfanView.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also make them appear in the thread, just right click on that link in your message and use the







icon in the reply bar, for example.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Very nice bench work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Looking great!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Remember before attempting to glue your foam to your bench work , first remove the plastic film other wise it won't stick. :lol_hitting:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Per Hill's comment above ...

To the best of my knowledge, some "pink stuff" foam comes with a plastic film on the face, and some has no film. Not sure why. So if you see no evidence of a film ...

TJ


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

overthehill -nice work....

To daughter: "_Get out so I can build this train_"


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Conductorjoe said:


> Nice to have a spouse that supports the hobby too . Mine actually loves trains.


So does mine. It gets me out her hair for a while.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

What method do you use to separate rail joiners from each other?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just cut them with ****'s or a pair of Xuron track cutters, the flats on the ends are fine but I cut them off mine.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Sean

Nothing like sitting on the floor cutting rail joiners and watching it snow.....


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Bench work is done. Just finished placing the last piece of foam.

Now if I could just fine my wife camera....I could post some pict.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

A quick review of the GT&E

Scale: HO
Style: Along the wall (14' x 10' x 14')
Era: 1955 - 1960
Track: Code 83
Radius: 24"
Turnout: #6
Bench work: Open grid with extruded foam insulation board.
Control: Digitrak Command Control.
14 gauge power bus, 18 gauge feeders

95% of all the bench work is complete. Still have one more section to build, but I'm going to hold off on that section for the time being. Began to lay track yesterday with the help of my grandson which lasted about a minute then he was off to tell his grandmother that he was hungry. Still a lot of work to be done and I have come to the conclusion that I will need to order additional turnouts.
Feel free to offer any suggestions, comments or concerns.
Tom - Overthehill


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

looking good :thumbsup: do you have drawn track plan or are you wingin' it ?


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I did at one time and then our computer decided it was time to crash. If you go to the Layout Design Form > Page 7 > Date 04-10-2010 > Switching layout - you can view what I had in mind at that time. Some part of it I will use while other will be done away with, in other words I'm flying by the seat of my pants :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's looking great! Are you going to use cork? or any other roadbed? You don't need to the foam will help keep it quiet.
Keep up the great work, look forward to seeing more!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Have a question and would like you opinion, comments or suggestions. If you were to place the following turnout would you place it at location A or location B. or would you do something entirely different.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I would do both A and B...I know probably not much help!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I would do both A and B...I know probably not much help!


Is that your final answer??? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep. Final answer!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Look like XX X is the winner....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a twist to the idea of 2 turnouts feeding two industries.







Or


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Sean,

What is the size of the crossing on drawing A?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Here is a twist to the idea of 2 turnouts feeding two industries.


A crossing? I wanted some in my layout and everyone poo-pooed the idea.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

xrunner said:


> A crossing? I wanted some in my layout and everyone poo-pooed the idea.


you just don't seem like a crossing kind of guy 

i like siding B, would make a good start on a small switching shelf too


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tom,
It is a Atlas custom line, 6 1/16" X 19 deg crossing.

Xrunner,
I think that crossings add some a lot of interest to a layout, I think I have about 12 to incorporate in my layout!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Xrunner,
> I think that crossings add some a lot of interest to a layout, I think I have about 12 to incorporate in my layout!


12! 

I agree! So, I'm re-designing my layout to incorporate some crossings! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I do have over 250 Turnouts and Switch Machines and 3000 feet of track to go with the 12 Cross tracks. Somethings got to mix it up!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Guys...I need your help on this one because I can't figure out what happen.

I deceided to do a test run on the track that was in place (25' +/-) to make sure that I didn't have any major problems. At first everything ran perfect then all of a sudden everything came to a complete halt (nothing). Within that 25' of track I have 5 feeders (18 ga) which is connect to 14 ga (buss). I checked all the soldered connection and they appear to be solid, I also check the connections between the buss and the feeders and they apperar to be solid also.

Any ideas.....

Thanks
Tom


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you have a system short?
When engine removed did the system come back online?
Are there any turnouts that could be shorted?
Does it effect all engines?


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Sean,

I can tell you this much. If I go from the outputs on the DCS551 directly to the rails everything work fine.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You mean if you bypass the bus line everything works?


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

That is correct...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

How many turnouts are on that run?


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Only three at the present time.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What make are the turnouts?


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Found the problem ... a bad tap connector on the buss, so I replaced all the tap connectors with the screw type connectors and all is working fine. 

Hope to get the rest of the track down today, that's after I do clear the snow from the driveway....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm glad you found the problem! It's so tough doing long distance troubleshooting!
Now back to building your empire!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess that is why you build a little then test it, built a little more then test. If you should run into a problem you sure have a good idea on where it is.

Was going to post pictures tonight on what I have done but the wife left the camera at school.....


----------

